# Help!



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

I came home from work and was carrying Dallas downstairs to let him out to potty. When we got to the yard and i placed him down, He had a hard time moving/refused to move much. He seems constipated because hes doing a sort of squatting position when standing. After we got back upstairs, i was holding him and he started yelping as if in pain! ............... Please Help my poor baby!  We are very worried about him as he is like our child.


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

My fiance picked him up just now and he started yelping then laid back down!!!!!!


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

I think you should call your vet or get in to see them.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Take him to the vet.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I agree, this warrants a Vet visit asap.


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank You everyone, the vet put him on three different type of meds. two for diarrhea and one for his back . If he gets worse then he will need to go back as he may have a slipped disk.......


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Poor guy. Hoping the meds work for him. I am glad you took him to the vet. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

I hope they work too and i will keep you guys updated!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Chihuahua Mommy said:


> Thank You everyone, the vet put him on three different type of meds. two for diarrhea and one for his back . If he gets worse then he will need to go back as he may have a slipped disk.......


Poor baby! I hope he feels better soon. That sounds scary.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Take him to a chiropractor and get him adjusted. Seriously. Call some and ask if the doc will adjust him and take him in.


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

I would take him to the chiropractor but i feel like it may be tad expensive for us, especially since we just got an apartment so we don't have much money.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Chihuahua Mommy said:


> I would take him to the chiropractor but i feel like it may be tad expensive for us, especially since we just got an apartment so we don't have much money.


Just call around. Most of them will do it for free because they don't get the opportunity to adjust many animals and the love doing it.

Here....I did some research. Call this one:

Dr. Alicia M Crabbe 
Marion Family Chiropractic
238 Wareham Rd
Marion MA 02738-1166 

Phone 1: 508-748-6632
Phone 2: 508-763-2200
Fax: 508-748-6649 


AND, when you call tell them another Chiropractor in Canada recommended her because she went to SHERMAN college. Sherman is known for it's philosophy based chiropractic so she will most likely, of all the Chiropractors in your area, want to adjust your pooch.


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank You for looking but that one is actually not near me anywhere as i moved to fall river with my fiance.


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

I googled dog chiropractors and found like four near me!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Chihuahua Mommy said:


> Thank You for looking but that one is actually not near me anywhere as i moved to fall river with my fiance.


Oh, I see you changed your location in your profile! LOL! I looked at your old info and that is where I searched.

But I am glad you found one!


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

UPDATE : Dallas is feeling much better lately! . This morning , I woke him up to take one of his medicines and then when i was bringing him outside to go potty afterwards, i opened the door to leave our apartment ( we live on the 3rd Floor) and he bolted down the stairs . His poop has much much firmer now since taking the medicines. Now he is enjoying some apple and watching TV with his mommy since i have the day off today!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yay! Great news! Glad you're feeling better little Dallas😍💕


----------

